# New mom with heavy panting



## MillieMoo (Nov 11, 2011)

My doe kindled 6 days ago.  The is her first littter and she is doing great!  Yesterday she started drinking a lot of water and laying down and panting heavily.  Do you think she could just be warm or does this sound like something I should be concerned about?  I checked her to see if she showed any signs of an infected nipple or anything like that but she looks fine.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 11, 2011)

Palpate to see if she has a kit stuck? :/


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 11, 2011)

That's what I was thinking I should do too.  I just didn't want to hurt her.  She's quite a shy gal to begin with.  Thanks


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 13, 2011)

How's New Mom doing?  Any updates?  Hope all is well.


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks she seems to be doing better.  I don't know if she was stressed for the day and a half or what.  She has stopped panting so much and is up and about like normal.  She had me so worried there for a while.  I lost sleep and everything.   I did palpitate and check for stuck kits just to be on the safe side.  I didn't feel anything so I'd say she's fine.  This new motherhood is crazy sometimes!


----------

